# Beck & Gregg "Dixie" Bicycle Badge



## barneyguey (Jun 25, 2017)

Howdy! Here's another Badge I'd love to own! It's called "Dixie" by the Beck & Gregg Hardware Company.
They were out of Atlanta Georgia. Here goes!

Please PM me, email me at barneyguey53@gmail.com, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 4, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 11, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 20, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 31, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 24, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 25, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 9, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 17, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 26, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 3, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 30, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 23, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 15, 2018)

bump


----------



## Freqman1 (May 15, 2018)

I shoulda bought the whole bike when I had the chance! V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 19, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 9, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 26, 2018)

bump


----------



## kreika (Aug 28, 2018)

Another pic of it.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 28, 2018)

kreika said:


> Another pic of it.
> View attachment 859972



Hello, how are are you? Would you mind if I use photos of your bike along with your name in a book I'm working on about Schwinn head badge names? Thanks, Barry


----------



## kreika (Aug 28, 2018)

Hey Barry,
Doing fine, thank you. I’d be honored to be in your book! Let me know if you need anymore pics. 
Take care,
Chris


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 28, 2018)

kreika said:


> Hey Barry,
> Doing fine, thank you. I’d be honored to be in your book! Let me know if you need anymore pics.
> Take care,
> Chris



Cool, Thanks man! More photos would be great. I only have a couple pictures that don't show the whole bike. Thanks again, Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 28, 2018)

kreika said:


> Hey Barry,
> Doing fine, thank you. I’d be honored to be in your book! Let me know if you need anymore pics.
> Take care,
> Chris



I guess I have more photos than I thought. I thought the badge photos I had were of two different bikes, but I think they're the same bike with the Whizzer Motor? Barry


----------



## kreika (Aug 28, 2018)

Yes that is correct. It is the whizzer bike. I’ve been toying with the idea of trying to return it to its former glory. The missing parts...ie cantilever hanging tank and crossbar speedo will be hard to find and pricey. The provenance story on bike other hand makes me want to leave it as is. I’ll try and dig it out and get some more pics soon.


----------



## kreika (Aug 28, 2018)

Here’s a few pics that I have. I’ll get some others featuring the badge.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 28, 2018)

kreika said:


> Here’s a few pics that I have. I’ll get some others featuring the badge.
> View attachment 860042
> 
> View attachment 860043
> ...



Cool, I'd love to include the history of the bike if that's ok? I love the stories behind them. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 28, 2018)

kreika said:


> Here’s a few pics that I have. I’ll get some others featuring the badge.
> View attachment 860042
> 
> View attachment 860043
> ...



Do you know the year of the bike? Barry


----------



## kreika (Aug 28, 2018)

1940 I believe. Was told by Tyler @American Vintage Bicycle Supply it belonged to a young chap that sped through town one too many times. Got busted by the police and had the bike put in the attic or basement. There it sat for a long, long time. I wanna say in Atlanta but don’t hold me too that.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 28, 2018)

kreika said:


> 1940 I believe. Was told by Tyler @American Vintage Bicycle Supply it belonged to a young chap that sped through town one too many times. Got busted by the police and had the bike put in the attic or basement. There it sat for a long, long time. I wanna say in Atlanta but don’t hold me too that.



Thanks, I'll add that to the photos. Have a great day. Barry


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 28, 2018)

kreika said:


> 1940 I believe. Was told by Tyler @American Vintage Bicycle Supply it belonged to a young chap that sped through town one too many times. Got busted by the police and had the bike put in the attic or basement. There it sat for a long, long time. I wanna say in Atlanta but don’t hold me too that.




That’s correct 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 28, 2018)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> That’s correct
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks, Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 26, 2019)

Howdy! Here's another Badge I'd love to own! It's called "Dixie" by the Beck & Gregg Hardware Company.
They were out of Atlanta Georgia. Here goes!

Please PM me, email me at barneyguey53@gmail.com , call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (May 7, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 1, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 4, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 4, 2019)

bump


----------



## bricycle (Nov 4, 2019)

oh my.... I thought anything Dixie and Confederate was Taboo now-a-days.....


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 4, 2019)

bricycle said:


> oh my.... I thought anything Dixie and Confederate was Taboo now-a-days.....



I hope the name of a badge doesn't matter? 

Origin of the *name Dixie
*
 The *word* "Dixie" refers to currency issued first by the Citizens State Bank in the French Quarter of New Orleans and then by other banks in Louisiana. These banks issued ten-dollar notes labeled Dix on the reverse side, French for "ten".


----------



## bricycle (Nov 4, 2019)

they still have Dixie cups....


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 30, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 11, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 18, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 29, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Friday at 6:32 PM)

I'd love to have one of these badges with lots of paint on it. Thank you. Barry


----------

